# MD Audio Engineerin​g Inc. acquires Orion Car Audio



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

Interesting news that slid into my inbox this morning.....


> While we are sad to say goodbye to this great brand that has been a part of the Directed family for many years, we are excited about MD Audio's capabilities to take Orion to the next level. We have spent the last several years developing Orion into the powerful and refined product line-up that exists today, and we are confident that MD Audio has the right team, passion and focus to realize the full potential of the brand. The sale of the Orion brand enables Directed to focus on what we do best: developing the best security and control products and services in the industry.
> Effective February 10, 2012, MD Audio Engineering, Inc., ("MD Audio") has acquired the Orion High Performance Car Audio and Orion Wired brands and product lines from Directed.



Thoughts?


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

Other than to say that Directed has it ass backwards, they killed the line... Maybe and just Maybe, this change of ownership can bring some respect back to Orion and put back to the forefront.. But all will have to wait and see.. Of course i can find Nothing on this company MD AUDIO ENG. anywhere????


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

Funny you should mention bringing respect back to the line. That's exactly what the new company said they are going to do. 

Directed Sells Orion car audio | ceoutlook.com

I'd love to see it rise back up to a premier brand like it once was.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Funny you should mention bringing respect back to the line. That's exactly what the new company said they are going to do.
> 
> Directed Sells Orion car audio | ceoutlook.com
> 
> I'd love to see it rise back up to a premier brand like it once was.


thanks for the post... i couldnt find anything last night, guess that was just posted.. interesting to see how it plays out...


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Same company owns Lanzar Pro and are based in Venezuela. Doesn't sound good to me.


----------

